# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  عزام يتعادل مع موروجورو ويعود لصدارة الدوري التنزاني

## اينرامو

*


عزام يتعادل مع موروجورو ويعود لصدارة الدوري التنزانيعاد عزام التنزاني إلى صدارة الدوري التنزاني رغم تعادله مع مضيفه
موروجورو عصر اليوم في المباراة المؤجلة من الطرفين في الدوري
التنزاني .
سجل هدفي عزام في المباراة اﻻيفواري تشي تشي في الدقيقة 11 ومايكل
بلو 68، بالنتيجة رفع عزام رصيده إلى 22 نقطة في الصدارة وبفارق
اﻷهداف عن الشباب، وسيتفرغ عزام بعد مباراة اليوم للتحضير لمواجهة
المريخ يوم الخامس عشر من الشهر الجاري في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من دوري اﻷبطال .
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تشى تشى ده الله يكفينا شره،،،

قلت لى موروجورو،،،

منو دى،،،
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*عرام ممكن يكون فريق منظم لكن تمرس وخبرة الأحمر ترجح الكفة انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الثنائي متصدر في السودان وتنزانيا
فعلا مباراة من ناااااار
                        	*

----------


## معتز فضل الله كرار

*شكلهم دفاعهم شوربه طواااالي جايبين فيهم اهداف
                        	*

----------

